# Happy Fathers Day



## outofmytree (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys. Its Fathers day today for us and tomorrow for some. What gift would you like the most? Socks? Ties? Breakfast in bed? A picnic? Or if your kids are older maybe something a little more upmarket? 

How about your left knee?







Whilst you enjoy whatever you get, I know that Adam feels he has a much better gift. 

Are you wearing your PPE?


----------



## Tree Pig (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow lucky guy... Thank god he was wearing his. Nice post and happy fathers day to you.


----------



## blueatlascedar (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Fathers day to you brother. That pic you posted brings back some bad memories for me. In 1980, chaps were a little know PPE device round these parts and while working on a steep hillside, basically a cliff, I encountered a nest of angry yellowjackets. I was tied into a tree trunk on top of this hillside and repelling down the side clearing 3" -6" dia. trees. Long story short, in an attempt to get out of the way quickly from the pissed on yellowjackets I began to cut in slashing motions to get out of the brush and hit my left knee. I got 40 stitches from that and lost 4 months work healing up which never has completely healed, if you know what I mean.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 6, 2009)

Ill sticky this at the top for awhile. Nothing like a good "reminder" of the importance of PPE.


----------



## m.green (Sep 6, 2009)

My foreman went to rest his saw on his leg when he was 17 (he's got to be 50 now) and has a tear about an inch wide in his left leg. I will not cut without chaps on. 

It's company policy for one and for two it is common sense. I don't care how good you are with a saw it takes the smallest error to put you out of commission for a huge amount of time.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 7, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Wow lucky guy... Thank god he was wearing his. Nice post and happy fathers day to you.



Funny thing about luck.

I used to supply saw proof pants. One day Adam turned up without his. We got to a job where we both had to climb different trees. Once he was up I sent him a handsaw on the gear rope. He had a few choice words for me as I told him flat its a hand saw or your pocket knife but no PPE no chainsaw. That weeping peppermint took nearly 3 times as long to prune and he was dirty on me for the rest of the day. After that I bought chaps so they wouldnt get left at home in the laundry basket.

When he walked up to me on Friday with that saw stuck in his chaps he shook my hand and said thanks for being an ####### and making me wear them every time.

Happy Fathers Day boys.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 8, 2009)

m.green said:


> My foreman went to rest his saw on his leg when he was 17 (he's got to be 50 now) and has a tear about an inch wide in his left leg. I will not cut without chaps on.



I've heard/read that this is the most common chainsaw injury in logging, more so then kickback.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Sep 10, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I've heard/read that this is the most common chainsaw injury in logging, more so then kickback.


:agree2:BIG difference ... I'm guessing (hoping?) the high incident rate for hand injuries is due to poor sharpening technique.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Sep 10, 2009)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> :agree2:BIG difference ... I'm guessing (hoping?) the high incident rate for hand injuries is due to poor sharpening technique.



Bet it's from one handing the saw and reaching across the chain while its spinning.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Sep 11, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Bet it's from one handing the saw and reaching across the chain while its spinning.



You must be right - they are ALL on the left (non-thottle) hand!!!

Both hands on the saw must really be a good rule!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 11, 2009)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> You must be right - they are ALL on the left (non-thottle) hand!!!
> 
> Both hands on the saw must really be a good rule!!!



In whinter, while working the ice storm in OK, I watched as a seasoned arborist "nicked" the heal of his hand while doing cut-n-chuck on hangers over a house. "OMFG" I said "He di'n't!" Lucky ex-jarhead got away with around ten stitches and was back in the bucket the next day.

Notice how the left thigh has more hits, I'm told that it is almost always "serious" because the had a brainfart and forgot to hit the chain-brake before resting the saw there.


----------



## outofmytree (Sep 12, 2009)

I bet there are way more cuts in buckets than in harnesses for that matter. I think pickers create a false sense of invulnerability, especially when you have been on the tools for a few years. I often cut too much from one position instead of being smart enough to move the bucket or even the whole unit in order to do it right. That git'r done attitude comes with a cost IMO.


----------



## John464 (Sep 12, 2009)

this post scared me thinking I forgot about good ol' Dad and then realized you were an aussie.

good post, btw, minus the title. lol


----------



## pj01 (Apr 16, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Wow lucky guy... Thank god he was wearing his. Nice post and happy fathers day to you.





hapi advans hapi father's day...


----------



## TreeTarget (May 24, 2010)

...been thinking on this awhile, and with Father's Day coming back around on the calendar, I have been doubling my efforts.

Breakfast is out, because by the time I feel like eating it's usually lunchtime...and I don't usually wear the kind of ties a son would buy his dad, for this holiday, at the other functions I normally attend.

So I was thinking of some spiced coffee in the morning, and a drawing to start the day.
The brat used to make some pretty good depictions of our life around the house, as well as those that were about our adventures in the woods, or messing with "drunks," (we used to secure glow-in-the-dark sticks to kites and fly them above the bus stop at night, so when they got off the bus from work, drunk, to walk to the rehabilitation center, they would have a panic over the lights that were hovering above and following them...wish I'd had a video cam...
Think that would make for a good day. And maybe a beer in the evening with a good story about the picture in question.
Yeah, Monday would be a breeze after that.
If there is, was or ever will be anything to be proud of, it is a child's imagination and sense of humor.
He's 8 now, so he may be calming down...


----------



## outofmytree (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh TT. 
The boys are still wearing their PPE and Adam tells the story of this picture to every Newbie...


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 20, 2010)

*Father's Day US*

Happy Father's Day all.


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 20, 2010)

Every one of your posts is a "hoot" mate. Can't rep you again yet. Someone help!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 20, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Every one of your posts is a "hoot" mate. Can't rep you again yet. Someone help!



lol Thanks Ill post another one around Sept for you all around the other end of the globe.


----------



## tree md (Jun 20, 2010)

Now that's what I call a father's day gift!!!


----------



## John 123 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Hi*

This is the time to celebrate it with your whole family and those have opportunities are very lucky.


----------



## vivechan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Happy father day*

I give a cigarette-lighter as a gift for my father !Happy Fathre day !


----------



## ara sport (Oct 16, 2011)

outofmytree said:


> Hey guys. Its Fathers day today for us and tomorrow for some. What gift would you like the most? Socks? Ties? Breakfast in bed? A picnic? Or if your kids are older maybe something a little more upmarket?
> 
> How about your left knee?
> 
> ...


 
I've been reading all these threads and am so happy that I did . We all have different stories, but are going through the same things.


----------

